# Rats available in western Pennsylvania



## Houdini (Sep 17, 2012)

Due to my declining mental health and impending hospitalization, I have to rehome my rats. I have all different ages, colors, genders, and they are all very friendly. I'm willing to travel for the right home. This absolutely destroys me, but I have no other alternatives. 

Would like to keep them in groups, but it's not a necessity. PM me for information and pictures. 

I'm located in the Pittsburgh area, but again, I am willing to make a drive to the right homes. 

If anyone has any other alternative sites to post on, please let me know. 

Thank you.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

If u search Facebook groups for rat pa u will find some rehoming groups. I think I'm in 3 different ones. I can't link them Cuz I'm on my phone sorry.


----------

